# Maximus formula vs rampage



## Overlords (Jul 14, 2007)

i got no help in the motherboard forum so i figure i'd ask here. I'm stuck between the rampage and the maximus formula, from what i've seen they're almost identical while the rampage is about 50 dollars more expensive. The only worry i have is that i've heard the maximus comes with an outdated bios that i would need to flash with an older processor (which i'd have to buy) to get my q9300 to run. I'm new to ordering motherboards and knowing what bios they ship with. Can anyone help?


----------



## Overlords (Jul 14, 2007)

rampage:
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=640&l4=0&model=2070&modelmenu=1

maximus formula:
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=572&l4=0&model=1850&modelmenu=1


----------

